# I wanna be a pit bull



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Ultra P.P. sleeping like a pit bull. Not only is this kitty crate trained but he will also play fetch, and will sit and speak on command  He wants to be a dog soooooo bad loll.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol my cats are like that and come feeding time EVERYONE gets.kenneled for there dinner!!! Kitties are no exception


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL yea no one eats together over either. P.P. is a punk he'll totally snake a bowl of food off Dosia no problem.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Dude mohon my one eyed idiot will take he food from the dogs as they eat killa has straight attcked him and he still don't care, freakin honey badger


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, I have to crate Mav when it's food time for the dogs!! 
He sneaks in and clears out Keira's bowl! Luckily my other cat doesn't do that, lol. 

P.P. is too cool 
(And I still say he looks just like Maverick, lol)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL he's a trip, he has no clue that he's a cat lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL thats so cute.... poor kitty hes a dog stuck ina cats body lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL he truly is


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah that is the best pic ever  He sleep slike Odie in his crate D:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL he's too funny.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks like it, I can't wait to meet his little fuzzy butt


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your gunna love him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I will, I miss my Highway kitty, maybe one day when I am more settled, I can get a new one


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

How funny and sweet. LOL
I usually don't like cats, but I could make an exception


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

that is too freakin cute!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw Tye (hugs) Highway was so beautiful, he looks just like my Darkness MF 

@ Kandi you'd love this little guy, shhhhh, don't tell him he's a cat he has no clue


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> that is too freakin cute!!!


Thank you  He's quite the little ham.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thank you  He's quite the little ham.


i dont like cats but i think i could handle one that was crate trained


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Highway is still with Orion, so that counts, at least he has someone he was used too, freakin ex, grrrr. Anywayz, i will eventually adopt another one  Thinking I am gonna get another black kitty, I do love them so


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> i dont like cats but i think i could handle one that was crate trained


Shhhhhhh, don't tell P.P. he's a cat, he doesn't know yet 


apbtmom76 said:


> Highway is still with Orion, so that counts, at least he has someone he was used too, freakin ex, grrrr. Anywayz, i will eventually adopt another one  Thinking I am gonna get another black kitty, I do love them so


That's good that he's still got Orion to be with (hugs) I'm sure we could find you a little black kitty


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I would love a little black fuzzy kitty, I would like for Odie to grow up around them so as not to be all weird around them when he gets older


----------

